# disney swarm traps



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

So I've been hanging out in Orlando and noticed a ton of swarm traps. Are there that many feral colonies by the parks? I saw at least 50 conical traps nailed to trees and clearly marked. Just thought id ask the question.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I saw something about those a while back and it said they were put up by the state to trap out the AFB.Maybe someone from Florida can let us know for sure.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I have been given the task of providing bait hives for an apartment complex here in central Florida which has numerous swarms
move into their buildings throughout the year. I already do their cut-outs, but the mgr wanted me to prevent
those swarms from actually moving in to buildings.

I've already caught two swarms in bait hives. I just set up my third one today, and will most-likely be adding more.

They are backed-up to a huge orange grove and the mgr claims they do a lot of spraying. She says when that happens,
it starts displacing bees. 

The first swarm I caught was very nice. They are in my back yard. I checked inside the box today of the 2nd swarm. They are
very moody ladies, lol.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Im gonna assume they would rather have them in a trap other than in the park ruining vacations


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

I just returned from orlando an hour ago. A wildlife officer told me that some of the "traps" are bat houses.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The traps in Disney property are Disney traps. State traps are around the ports and points of entry. It is illegal to trap bats in Florida especially during mating season. There are many bat houses around Florida to encourage bats. Bats eat insects.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I think Disney World is an incorporated city of its' own, that way they can deal with sewage, water and those sorts of things in a way that suits their needs, and probably a more timely manner. I don't recall the name though. It is a well oiled machine.


----------

